# Does R. S. P. C. A put to sleep abandoned cats?



## Jayne 2019 (Jun 16, 2019)

Hi someone has moved house this week and has left their cat behind. I wanna phone R. S. P. C. A as in the past I was told that by law they take in abandoned pets but I'm scared if I contact them they'll put him to sleep.

Luckily someone if feeding him and I'm gonna feed him once a day. I can get him on a waiting list with another charity but would sooner get R. S. P. C. A involved as long as he'll be rehomed.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Jayne 2019 - if he is in good health there is no reason why the RSPCA should put him to sleep. In the UK we do not euthanise healthy cats. If he was very ill and in pain that would be different, but a qualified vet would make the decision whether to euthanise on ill health grounds.

The RSPCA Rescue Shelters are run independently from the RSPCA Inspectors who go out to investigate reports of cruelty or neglect. The Shelters raise all their own funds and receive no funding from RSPCA Headquarters.

Look online for your nearest RSPCA Shelter (not the Inspectors) and ask if they can take him in. If they say no, not at present, then keep phoning every week. Also phone the other charity you spoke to every week. Being on a 'waiting list' often means nothing as cats are usually given a space on the basis of who is in most urgent need of care. So you need to phone every week so the Shelters know you are still looking for a place for the cat.

I hope you find somewhere for him before winter. Thank you for looking after him.


----------



## Jayne 2019 (Jun 16, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. They put to sleep a healthy ferrel cause the boss was sick of the amount of cats from my area so I normally only call them in emergencys.

I'll call the local shelter tomorrow and see what they say. He's on a waiting list with the other charity. I've put another cat on so not sure which one will get a home first. The other cat they took only waited two weeks.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I am surprised to hear what you say about the feral cat, because we have had feral cats brought in to the Shelter by RSPCA inspectors in the past. We have had the ferals health checked + neutered and managed to rehome them as outdoor cats to farms or as stable cats.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

If I were you I'd phone the local Cats Protection first.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Treaclesmum said:


> If I were you I'd phone the local Cats Protection first.


Unfortunately CP will only home FIV cats to indoor homes. Feral or difficult cats would be considered unsuitable for indoor homing so those cats could well be PTS.


----------

